# was frisst diese mini tier???



## mägi (17. Sep. 2013)

gestern brachte mir mein mann aus einer Tiefgarage diesen mini!?!?

er machte keine Bewegung. habe ihn in einen eimer mit 1 cm  teichwasser wasserflöhe und Grünzeug auf einen stein gesetzt. oh wunder jetzt sitz er auf dem stein und schaut mich erwartungsvoll an.was kann ich ihm anbieten? er ist ja so klein, kann er in meinen Teich überleben? bin ratlos.

wer kann mir (meinem mini) helfen?


----------



## StefanBO (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: was frisst diese mini tier???*

Hallo,


mägi schrieb:


> oh wunder jetzt sitz er auf dem stein und schaut mich erwartungsvoll an.was kann ich ihm anbieten? er ist ja so klein, kann er in meinen Teich überleben?


so schnell wie möglich an Land in einem geeigneten Lebensraum aussetzen. Dort kann und wird er genügend Nahrung erbeuten können. 

Das ist kein Wasserfrosch! Wasser/einen Teich braucht er nicht, sondern ein Jagdrevier (wie gesagt an Land) und geeignete Überwinterungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## karsten. (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: was frisst diese mini tier???*

das ist kein Frosch !
das ist eine Kröte 
__ Erdkröte Bufo bufo


----------



## mägi (17. Sep. 2013)

*AW: was frisst diese mini tier???*

danke stefan und karsten,

gehe mit hund und  kröte spazieren. dann suchen wir ein ruhiges plätzchen für buffo. hoffe er schafft das . danke für die schnelle antworten.  mägi


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Sep. 2013)

*AW: was frisst diese mini tier???*

Dann hoffe ich auf ein gutes Plätzchen für "Buffo" ! Schließlich braucht er noch 2-3 Jahre, bis er richtig groß ist.


----------

